
"BitcoinXT appears to be the biggest attack on Bitcoin in history" - kristianp
https://twitter.com/taoeffect/status/634534985328906240
======
johnny22
I don't follow bitcoin much, but aren't the people involved in bitcoinxt well
known in the bitcoin community? people that seemed trusted?

------
itistoday2
You can read details about what appears to be a PSYOP on the Bitcoin community
here:

[https://lobste.rs/s/82pz7r/curated_links_to_understand_dange...](https://lobste.rs/s/82pz7r/curated_links_to_understand_dangers_of_bitcoinxt)

